# Irish Ferry Discounts



## 90914 (May 1, 2005)

There are a lot of Irish Ferry Discounts advertised on E Bay and other sites where people charge up to a tenner or more for a voucher that lets you take 5 people to Ireland with Irish Ferries. These tickets are an Irish Ferry Promotion and valid for travel up to 30.6.05.

Now, instead of paying through the nose for voucher why not just login to www.ipoints.co.uk and follow the registration process. This then gives you a certain number of points. You can redeem those points for a free ferry ticket. OK so its only for foot passengers but you can upgrade the voucher for a car or camper.

I got a spare one I havn't used and will not likely use before next June so anyone who wants it just email me and Ill send it to you. First come first served.

All the best


----------

